# Am I using my SPL meter correctly???



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

So I bought the RS Digital SPL meter and am trying it for the first time. IF I read things correctly, I have done the following...

1. Set my SPL meter to C weighting, Slow response and 80 on the dial.

2. Get the test tone from my AVR (Yamaha RX-V765)

3. Set all the speaker levels to zero
4. Run the test tone and turn volume up to reference level, 0 db on the dial.
5. Adjust the trim on each speaker and the sub so that the meter reads 75db on all levels.

Am I doing something wrong or is this right? I am -8.5 on my Empire and thats with the sub at 11 o'clock. Im thinking of turning down the sub to the 9 O'clock position and re-doing it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Basically you have the right idea there. It’s possible that the sub should be set 10 dB higher, for 85 dB – there’s always some debate about that and I never can remember which it is. If the bass sounds weak and insubstantial at 75 db, then run it up to 85 and see how that works.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

Much thanks!


----------



## outrun (Jul 29, 2011)

ratm said:


> So I bought the RS Digital SPL meter and am trying it for the first time. IF I read things correctly, I have done the following...
> 
> 1. Set my SPL meter to C weighting, Slow response and 80 on the dial.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm new here (at least at posting) and from Germany. 

Although I use a Tag Mclaren AV32 Dual Processor instead of an AV-Receiver, I'm a bit confused by your posting.Maybe I don't understand it right?

Point 4, do you mean test tones from Rew and than you crank up the volume on your Yamaha to 0db? With my Tag I reach about -12db playing the Rew test tones which is approx 75db on the SPL Meter. Does this mean I would have to crank up to 0db on my Tag and then trim the speakers to -12db (I believe this has something to do with setting Dolby Reference Level at 0db)??


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

outrun said:


> I use a Tag Mclaren AV32 Dual Processor instead of an AV-Receiver


To set your speaker levels use the test signal the AV32R generates when in the Loudspeakers Calibration menu and adjust for 75dB on the meter at the listening position.


----------

